# Blow off valve



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

Is there a way we can install a blow off valve on your turbos? Does anyone make it?


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

blow off valves are not good for the 2.0T. if you want the sound you can get the forge dv spacer.

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-2.0T/Engine/Intake/ES1832412/


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

These things hard to install? Anyone on here have one?


----------



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

Im about to order it right now.. Be nice to know if anyone has gotten one


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

go to the technical section under 2.0T TSI and search. you will find out a lot about them. they are not hard to install. just take out the 3 bolts holding in the DV. install spacer and install DV on top of spacer.


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

Found a couple vids on YouTube for these. They sound really bad, watch a dew and save yourself the money and headache.


----------



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

You seen CC's with this? On youtube?


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

Not a CC, but a few cars with the 2.0T engine I found on there. Sounded like crap.......


----------



## nstabl (May 7, 2006)

My friend has this on his 08 GTI - same engine as us. It sounds really dumb - almost electronic. It is an extremely consistent and subtle 'pshhh' everytime u let go of the gas. Whether you're barely boosting and let off, 'pshhh' or boosting a LOT, you get the same exact repetitive sound. It won't sound like an EVO or anything remotely close to what typical BOV's sound like.. Up to you though


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

its not that good for the motors. there have been many instances of oil leaking from the DV and CEL's coming on.


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

The idea of a CC with a BOV or spacer makes me :laugh:


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

I kinda like it when it makes the "pshhhhhh" sound with a spacer. I did some research, and it seems harmless (IMO). It was only $69 with shipping included. :thumbup: 
http://www.ecodetuning.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=515


----------



## hazy450 (Jul 22, 2010)

I dont recomend this at all....sounds like a big rig letting out for 12 seconds strait, horrible gas mileage, horrible throttle responce....If you want a blow off sound jsut order an intake kit....you will hear the stock one just fine.

Check out this thread..dont turn into this guy....
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...DV-spacer-leaking-oil&p=67182805#post67182805


----------



## nstabl (May 7, 2006)

hazy450 said:


> ...If you want a blow off sound jsut order an intake kit....you will hear the stock one just fine..



:thumbup:


----------



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

is anyone going to get this?


----------



## dsn112 (Jun 18, 2010)

tons of people have them on GTI's and they are lame as hell. Sounds like a trash truck. 

You have the wrong car if your looking for a ricey noisemaker. Trade in your CC for an old eclipse gst. 

If you pulled up next to me and revved to show me your spacer on a cc id laugh in your face. 

spacer + cc = epic fail.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

ha ha ha this thread is fail all the way...look...just youtube them and you'll see. someone above said it sounds horrible...almost electronic...yes, hes not lying. it sounds fake as hell and its not good for the motor. VW designed the system to be circulatory...which is monitored by the ECU. all unspent air is redirected back into the intake track...my suggestion is get a short ram air intake...its not as loud as the spacer...but you can hear it do work...trust me


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

CC U L8TR said:


> I kinda like it when it makes the "pshhhhhh" sound with a spacer. I did some research, and it seems harmless (IMO). It was only $69 with shipping included. :thumbup:
> http://www.ecodetuning.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=515


With the DV relocation done on APR ED30 and Stage 3 cars, you could run this set-up but know that APR does not recommend it. :thumbup:


----------

